# Snowboard pants with longest inseam?



## Sudden_Death

686 makes a long version of the Smarty cargo pant. I had the regular version and they're awesome. I have a pair of XXL Foursquare pants in the classifieds. They fit super long. I'm 6'1 and I had to hike them right up, they may work for you.


----------



## cjcameron11

I wear special blend and they are great for me (im 6'11) i don't sag or anything like that and they are plenty long enough.


----------



## Dork

cjcameron11 said:


> I wear special blend and they are great for me (im 6'11) i don't sag or anything like that and they are plenty long enough.


which model oh and when u go in a croach are your kidneys still covered or not. and also does it pinch in that moment cuz i ordered burton prizefighter and they were to short in the waist to beggining from inseam region.

Oh yea whats your boot size and how much overhang do you have on your board. Do you have any drag issues

Thx


----------



## Big Foot

I am also 6'7". I picked up a pair of 686 Smarty OG Cargo Talls. They fit the bill perfectly. Plenty long for me.


----------



## RickB

hello fellow tall freaks.

burton makes some tall sizes as well


----------



## Dork

Burton carno are just one inch longer then the normal i was thinking 686 in xxl even tho they are to big or from armada i kinda want them to go higher up so even if i sit down or bend my a** doesent look out  

Where were all of you tall pplz when i wanted to know which boots have the most footprint reduction im still kinda scared that my gnu cc 165w will not be wide enought for my 14 foot and i will have drag issues.


----------



## cjcameron11

Dork said:


> which model oh and when u go in a croach are your kidneys still covered or not. and also does it pinch in that moment cuz i ordered burton prizefighter and they were to short in the waist to beggining from inseam region.
> 
> Oh yea whats your boot size and how much overhang do you have on your board. Do you have any drag issues
> 
> Thx


Special Blend Mens "P1 ANNEX" Ski/Snowboard Pants | eBay

I have 2 different models, my fav and the longest are the P1 Annex. Mine are XXL, i wear a 13 boot with about an inch overhang heel and toe, angles 12,-9.
When i crouch the pants are around my hips, not ass crack or anything like that but they arent around my kidneys. They also have a powder gaiter that will sit around your kidneys.

The other model i have is the Special blend Strike pants. They are just as long but aren't as soft or stretchy which means they ride up a little when bending down etc.

No i dont have any toe drag issues, maybe once or twice on hard turns in deep stuff.


----------



## cjcameron11

Dork said:


> Burton carno are just one inch longer then the normal i was thinking 686 in xxl even tho they are to big or from armada i kinda want them to go higher up so even if i sit down or bend my a** doesent look out
> 
> Where were all of you tall pplz when i wanted to know which boots have the most footprint reduction im still kinda scared that my gnu cc 165w will not be wide enought for my 14 foot and i will have drag issues.


I just sold my GNU Riders Choice, had no drag issues mate. I have Northwave decade SL's love them and they are reduced footprint.


----------



## Aigor

*Hi*

Hi bigdudes
I am 6.7, too i wear Horsefeathers XXL and they are huge, very long and belt.
http://www.horsefeathers-store.eu/octans-pants-shell/d-76461/
Slim fit were fine for me
I start to snowboard this season, i have question regarding to board for a big dude:
I ride freestyle board 170W, its quite short and "soft"
I am looking for a second board 175W or bigger - intended use all around or freeride.
Only 1 found is 2013 Lib Tech Skunk Ape C2BTX Wide Snowboard 180 - Mens but, thats to much pro for me, im looking for something cheaper.
Can you give me some recomendation?
Thx


----------



## ETM

Theres not many big boy boards out there any more,and a cheap one is virtually non existent. The skunk ape is definately one of them as is the prior freeride 176 but neither are on the cheap side.


----------



## Bigfoot

Giant snowboarder freaks unite!

6'8" and wear a pair of Turbine XXL cargos. They have plenty-o-inseam.


----------



## Bigfoot

Aigor said:


> I start to snowboard this season, i have question regarding to board for a big dude:
> I ride freestyle board 170W, its quite short and "soft"
> I am looking for a second board 175W or bigger - intended use all around or freeride.
> Only 1 found is 2013 Lib Tech Skunk Ape C2BTX Wide Snowboard 180 - Mens but, thats to much pro for me, im looking for something cheaper.
> Can you give me some recomendation?
> Thx


 Spring for the Skunk Ape 180 if you can. You will LOVE it. I certainly do!


----------



## trapper

Damn, you guys are making me feel small at 6'5". I wear just regular XXL Burton pants and quite honestly there is quite a bit of drag on them. I imagine those would work for someone a couple inches taller. They've also held up pretty well for me.


----------



## trapper

Dork said:


> Where were all of you tall pplz when i wanted to know which boots have the most footprint reduction im still kinda scared that my gnu cc 165w will not be wide enought for my 14 foot and i will have drag issues.


I think I replied in that thread. If I didn't then I'll mention that I have size 15 boots without the footprint reduction on a 166w (not a gnu however, but similar waists so I don't know how exact the comparison would be) that doesn't give me drag issues, FWIW.


----------



## AIRider

Holy shit balls we got some huge dudes in here. 

6'8 here, I got special blends, airblasters, and 686s, they all fit decently well... 

And I second the skunk ape!!! Boom! 

We should set up a date with all the giants on the same mountain!! Scare all the kids away!! Can you imagine ten dudes 6'7+ bombing down some runs dressed in big foot costumes!


----------

